# rear speaker removal



## mk_sentra (Sep 13, 2002)

hi all
i have a 92 sentra auto and i tried to figure out how to remove the rear speakers as the factory ones are torn, but i couldnt figure out how to remove the plastic top from inside the car.
please help
mk


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I believe that it has clips. Look inside you trunk, under the rear deck and you should be able to see the clips poking through. I cant really remember, cause i took all tha out a long time ago and did a lil custom jobber on it.


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

You have to pull the backseat and then pull the rear deck out. While this sounds daunting, it only takes me about 10 minutes.

First you pull the bench out. There are 2 clips that hold it in, theyre just below the front of it. Just pull out on the clips and pull up on the seat and it'll pop right out.

Then you remove the back. There will be 1 screw on each side, running thru a bracket. These screws are normally covered by the seat bench. Just unscrew them and slide the seat up and out. 

Then you remove the center brakelight. If I remember right it just pops out.

Then remove all the little plastic clips on the rear deck. The smaller ones have to be pried up with a screwdriver, and the larger ones unscrew. After all of those are out the rear deck should just slide out. 

This will give you access to the speakers themselves. If you still want to remove the speaker covers, the screws for them are on the bottom of the rear deck.


----------



## mk_sentra (Sep 13, 2002)

*front ones?*

wow,
thanks for the detailed explanation. I have to try it first thing in the morning. h

how do I remove the front speakers?

thanks


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Moved to Audio...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

You have to remove the door panels. 1st you take the screw out of the door handle. Pop off the handle ring. Then take out the screw in the arm rest cup. Then take out the few screws around the sides of the doors. Then take off the window switch bezel it just pops out its held on by clips. The un-clip the window wireing harness. Then the door panel should come off.


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

Actually the B13's are a little different.

Start by popping off the screw covers and removing the screws behind the door pull (the one you pull to close the door)

Then pop the clip off from behind the door handle. You have to have the door unlocked and pull the handle out while doing this.

After that you have to remove the window crank. Stick a screwdriver behind it and pop off the clip that holds it on. The top of the clip will be in line with the part that you actually grab to crank. Don't lose the clip- they tend to fly when you pop them off.

Then put a screwdriver between the door panel and the metal door and go around the panel, pulling on the screwdriver. You should hear a series of pops as the clips release. 

I think there's a couple screws on the front of the panel too. Undo those, if they're there. 

Then lift the panel up and off.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Oh damn, my bad i didnt even look to see what year he was asking about. Anyways the instructions i posted are for a b14 a 99 to be exact. Not sure if the earlier b14's are the same.


----------

